# Looking for good website that lists daily/hourly commodities prices



## Nicks (2 January 2007)

Looking for good website that lists daily / hourly commodities prices.

Can any of my fellow Aussie Stock Forums geniuses recommend???

I use:
Commonwealth Bank Group - Commodities - Commodities Daily Alert

http://commodities.commbank.com.au/commodities/0,2023,CH3009%5FTS11672,00.html

But they dont always update and dont list Uranium, U308.

There must be a killer site out there for commodities.


----------



## Bobby (2 January 2007)

*Re: Looking for good website that lists daily / hourly commodities prices.*

Hello Nicks.,

have a look at http://www.quotetracker.com/index_nn.asp

Good luck


----------



## Darkblue66 (4 January 2007)

www.kitco.com/market 

gold and oil 




www.kitcometals.com

copper, lead, zinc etc


----------



## wayneL (4 January 2007)

Nicks said:
			
		

> Looking for good website that lists daily / hourly commodities prices.
> 
> Can any of my fellow Aussie Stock Forums geniuses recommend???
> 
> ...




Try this one Nicks

http://www.thecommodityinvestor.com/

right sidebar (scroll down)


----------



## Nicks (10 January 2007)

Darkblue66 said:
			
		

> www.kitco.com/market
> 
> gold and oil
> 
> ...




Thanks, these are great.

I found another, www.goldprice.com.au


----------



## Nicks (10 January 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Try this one Nicks
> 
> http://www.thecommodityinvestor.com/
> 
> right sidebar (scroll down)




Thanks but there is no sidebar.


----------



## cuttlefish (10 January 2007)

also www.thebulliondesk.com


----------



## kransky (10 January 2007)

Do any of these do tungsten, zircon, moly, lithium?


----------



## insider (10 January 2007)

I'm looking for a (FREE) commodity pricing site that lists Uranium.... Does anyone know of any?


----------



## spooly74 (10 January 2007)

insider said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a (FREE) commodity pricing site that lists Uranium.... Does anyone know of any?



try this one
http://www.uxc.com/review/uxc_Prices.aspx
cheers


----------

